# Heartworm Medication



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am sure this has been posted someplace in the forum before but I am struggling with the Heartworm medication issue. Does everyone really think it is necessary to give a dog the medication. I have one dog with a liver problem and don't give her the medication but I have been reluctant to give my healthy dog the medication since the other one was diagnosed with liver issues. They were both on the medication at one time. I am concerned that I may be doing harm to my healthy dog since my vet is recommending it. But i am so afraid of the side effects that I have heard and read about this medication. I really would appreciate some advice from other Havanese owners.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't give any flea/tick preventative, but I do give Pixie Interceptor. Here in Fla, mosquitoes are the state bird, and I'm not taking any chances. Heartworm is serious stuff.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Years ago, before I had kids, my husband and I adopted a rescue dog. To make a long story short: She came from the shelter with one sterile heartworm (the heartworm test looks for eggs in blood so it wasn't diagnosed till i insisted something was wrong and the emergency vet did an xray). Luckily, she was treatable and lived many happy years with us. I do want to note that the treatment was hard on her kidneys and she only had to have one round as the heartworm was sterile. If two vets say your pup can handle it, I would give the preventative. Is there a monitoring test they can perform to ensure liver is still okay?

Edited to add: I notice you are in the north. I think you may only need to give the medicine part of the year. Starting just before mosquito season and ending after freezing weather. We lived up north when "Trigger" had heartworm.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

The treatment for heartworm is so much harder on a dog than the prevention. Sophie thinks hers is a treat. We get Heartguard Plus from her vet. I've never had her on any flea/tic meds yet...hope I don't have to, I always check her fur.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

It sure is Perugina. Our Trigger only had the one sterile worm and it was very hard on her. Plus, when the heartworm (or worms) die they break apart and can cause problems in the lungs. The patient has to limit activity until all clear. If there are "eggs" in the blood, further treatment is needed. Luckily, our girl didnt need that, but it was still a tough time for her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Years ago before anyone knew about heartworm preventive, we had a collie-sheltie mix with them. I took her to the vet because of her coughing and lethargy. The treatment nearly kills them and then (at that time 6 weeks) restriction to a small room or cage where they cannot exercise. Also the treatment is real expensive. Don't take a chance.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Years ago, one of our Boxers had to go through the arsenic treatment. Treatments might be better now but the recovery is the same. Once you have the heart worm and it is an actual worm or worms in the heart, they have to be killed and dissolve so slowly not cause a blockage when the worm is picked up by the blood stream and removed from the system. The dog needs confinement, no excitement for six weeks. If the Heart gets to racing and the worms are dislodged before dissolving, you could very easily loose your dog. 

I am not willing to take that chance or go through another treatment. Ask you vet if he gives it to his dogs or should you for the area you live in. They make much more money on the treatment than the preventative


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Both of my staffies were heartworm positive when we rescued them (got them a year apart, to fortunately they were going through this at different times). Lily is about 60 lbs, when she came back after her treatment, she had lost over 10 lbs. It took a couple of months for her to be "herself" again. Laila had the treatment the week we rescued her, so not sure what her normal weight was. But she was very lethargic for several days after, and she's our most energetic dog now.

The treatment is horrible - I would definitely prevent rather than try to treat.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i give my dog revolution. it's hearworm and ticks in one. its an ointment that goes on the back of their neck once a month. covered all bases.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for all your suggestions. I think I will take Lola for the test and get her on the medicine. Maggie's test came back normal again for the 4th ear so it might be timeto rethink putting her ack on the medicine.


----------

